
Cybersecurity Canon - dvaun
https://cybercanon.paloaltonetworks.com/
======
dvaun
This book list may not contain a lot of favorites that I've seen mentioned on
HN in the past. Previous lists such as tptacek's suggested reading list
definitely do not have entries in here.

It seems to be a mixed bag of technical, historical reference, and some
inspirational/fiction material (e.g. _Neuromancer_ ).

So, I came across this site while I was skimming through a Palo Alto study
guide to their PCCSA[0]. I had found it neat that they published materials for
certificate students for free, and so I continued searching their site for
more PDFs.

(quick note: certificate merit has been debated many times on HN[1])

After coming across another guide PA had composed for management-level
decisionmakers[2] I found this site through a series of links.

One of the books from this list that I really like is _Security Engineering_.
I found it odd that they don't have it categorized under any of their
technical filters. They do give a brief overview of their reasoning for
listing it here[3].

[0]:
[https://www.paloaltonetworks.com/content/dam/pan/en_US/asset...](https://www.paloaltonetworks.com/content/dam/pan/en_US/assets/pdf/tech-
briefs/cybersecurity-survival-guide-3rd-edition.pdf)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14098466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14098466)

[2]: [https://media.paloaltonetworks.com/lp/eu-
regulation/assets/C...](https://media.paloaltonetworks.com/lp/eu-
regulation/assets/Cybersecurity-9780996498203-no_marks.pdf)

[3]: [https://blog.paloaltonetworks.com/2019/09/cyber-canon-
book-r...](https://blog.paloaltonetworks.com/2019/09/cyber-canon-book-review-
security-engineering/)

